# How often do they need a bath?



## frogguruami (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a one year old Catahoula. How often should I be bathing her. I read that they only need to be bathed twice a year. But she stinks. She plays very hard at the dog park and is constantly rolling in the dirt with other dogs. She doesn't look dirty but I know she is. How often can I bathe her without her skin drying out?


----------



## Meghan&Pedro (Nov 6, 2006)

In a perfect world you should not bathe your dog more than once every three months (so four times a year)

However - my dog LOVES to roll in anything stinky - the deader, the better! LOL

So I spot wash his dirty spots more frequently than the rest of him. 

You can use grooming wipes, de-oderizing spray or dry shampoo to help you out along the way.

If it's dirt - the dry shampoo is great! It was brought out especially for dogs who have just had surgery and might need the area cleaned, but without getting it wet and irritated with soaps.

With dry shampoo you just sprinkle it on the dog, rub it around with your fingers, and then brush the dog until all of the powder is out of the dogs coat. It will help remove any dirt and odor. Not necessarily as well as a wet bath, but it definatly helps. I use the dry shampoo on my very old retriever, as it's hard for him to get in and out of the bath, and he is a very stinky dog in general, so it definatly helps.

I use grooming wipes (I use the Earthbath line) on my guys feet when we come in from a walk in the mud - and I use it on his tummy if he's sprayed any mud up on himself. Or if he's rolled in something stinky.


I don't use the deodorizer, as to me it's just like putting 'pink over stink' without actually addressing the problem - and after it starts to wear off your dog smells pretty close to how he did when you first put it on.

Meghan


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i bath my dog to much about 3 weeks or so but i use top grade shampoos and suplent oils so not to dry his skin but my other dog used to be bathed every few months, most dogs are bathed every 6-8 weeks at the groomers without any harm. 

i also u wipes to clean around his bits and use a smelly spray to keeep him smelling nice between baths especally if going round friends 


xxx


----------

